# How soon did you fly after transfer and still get BFP??



## MissMayhem

Hi this is to anyone who has had treatment abroad and had a positive result

I know you can fly the same day technically but don't want to tempt fate

Those of you who had positive result, how soon after transfer did you fly? xx


----------



## Sugar27

I didnt fly fron Greece til 6 days after as had a weeks holiday booked to make the most of the whole trip. Many ladies do fly in n out for ET within 24hrs others same day but not sure of stats of BFP in their cases. I got my BFP 11days after transfer which was OTD x


----------



## MissMayhem

Thanks for replying sugar. I would love to do that but have been told that I have to stay out of sun so am going to be in a beautiful hot country for seven days and not allowed to enjoy the sunshine, in swimming etc. Don't want to take any risks though but part of me wondering if it'll be better to fly before my blasts start to attach.xx


----------



## MissMayhem

And congratulations!!  xx


----------



## cookson17

I flew the morning after and got a positive 10'days later.

They say you can fly the same day


----------



## Turia

Hi Miss Mayhem

Having done 6 trips to Spain for donor egg treatment, I had a look back at my return travel.  Bear in mind that travel for trips 2- 5 meant a 2 hr train journey to Madrid, then flight to Heathrow then change to fly to Glasgow.  Trip 6 was just the 2 flights as we were already in Madrid.

Trip 1 - Traveled 3 days past transfer but went by train all the way Spain to Scotland so doesn't count for you! BFN
Trip 2 - Traveled 3 dpt - BFN after FET
Trip 3 - Traveled 5 dpt - BFP after FET but m/c a week later 
Trip 4 - Traveled 7dpt - BFN after FET
Trip 5 - Traveled 2dpt - BFN after FET
Trip 6 - Traveled next day - BFP after new donor and so far so good!

We had always been told we could fly the day after transfer but I had always wanted a day or 2 to relax first.  By trip 3, we had longer after than before and of course because it seemed to work, we though the extra time to implant without travel might have helped.  So for trip 4, we arrived the day before and then took a week afterwards but didn't work.  So by trip 5, I wanted home asap.  On our final try, we arrived on the Sunday, my OH and the donor did their bits on the Tue and transfer was the Friday.  I was told to rest so stayed in bed the rest of the day only surfacing for dinner.  This time I wanted home before implantation would occur so traveled on the Saturday.  I then spent 3 days at home in my PJs doing next to nothing!  As said, so far so good  

I should add that on this last trip I also carried nothing but my coat and handbag - and even that was emptied mostly into the case.  My OH carried everything else whereas previously I had a heavy/full handbag and a full back-pack (the small size ones). 

Good luck with your trip whatever you decide  
Turia x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi 

I had transfer at serum at 1230pm,taxi was waiting with my mum and son went straight to airport flew within 3hrs of transfer and got a BFP 6days later 

Katie xxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

I flew day of transfer -- had transfer of two day-3 embryos in morning, flew in afternoon (about 5 hours travel time in total, 1 hour in car to Vienna,  two flights connecting in Brussels, then taxi home). I checked my suitcase, but carried my usual backpack with laptop and stuff. 

Currently 21 weeks pregnant with singleton. For two OE embryos put back at age 41, it would be very unlikely for both to implant, so I don't think the travel caused any issues whatsoever. If traveling on the day of transfer is most convenient for you, I don't think it reduces your odds of success whatsoever, esp. as the embies are bouncing around not implanted and probably not even getting exposed to stress hormones from your blood supply.


----------



## MissMayhem

Ohhh thanks everyone. That's so helpful. I know it's silly as we're all so different and there often seems to be on rhyme or reason between things working and them not but just didn't want to take any chances. So thanks so much for your reassurance. Joe congratulations to you all!! Is lovely to be surrounded by such positivity  xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

My clinic says you can fly back the same days as ET

Good luck x


----------

